# Andrea Bocelli in LA



## mashisuh

Hi all, I have 2 tickets to Andrea Bocelli's show on 19th June 8pm at the Hollywood Bowl. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it for the show. The tickets are in Pool Circle B, first row, seats 11 & 12. Please contact me if you are interested, my email is [email protected]. Cheers


----------

